# The Boneyard



## Toecutter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is a youtube video of my little garage haunt.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezcU2Vu2n6c[/nomedia]


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice. Who did the narration? It was so cute, especially the last comment.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job you guys!!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 27, 2008)

My girlfriend is running the cameran/narration. My mom was the witch sitting outside the garage and I'm the spook inside the garage.


----------



## hauntedyard (Oct 9, 2005)

Great job!

Tim


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice one!!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great, you must have really spooked the tots inside the garage!:jol:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very dark and great fun!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Creepy, and I mean that in a good way.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Cool - I'm sure it made quite an impression on your tots.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice costumes!!
did the kids have to get the candy from you?
that should have scared them 
good job


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 27, 2008)

Scary Godmother said:


> Looks great, you must have really spooked the tots inside the garage!:jol:


A few kids wouldn't go in at first, but Jen was in the driveway and wasn't wearing anything scary and she would come in with them if they wanted.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 27, 2008)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Very dark and great fun!


The video camera makes it look darker than it really was.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 27, 2008)

NickG said:


> Cool - I'm sure it made quite an impression on your tots.


A few people actually came back with cameras to get pictures.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lilly said:


> nice costumes!!
> did the kids have to get the candy from you?
> that should have scared them
> good job


Darn right!

Not only did they have to go in the garage to get the candy, my Mom (the witch) would sit very still for the bigger kids, and then sneak up on them after they went into the garage.


----------

